# Glock Tactical Light (GTL10)



## Dr.Glock27 (Sep 15, 2007)

Is this Xenon bulb for tactical firearms illumination any good? How many lumens and how good is its throw?


----------



## Barbarin (Sep 15, 2007)

I tested one at the IWA show this year.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.sniperworld.com/books/gear_9.html


----------



## PetesTactical (Sep 15, 2007)

I would suggest the Streamlight TLR-1.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 16, 2007)

I noticed the beam was ringy, like a maglite. It is my personal preference, but if they improved the reflector on this light it would be a winner.:thumbsup:

The Dudemar


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree. Its an ugly light. Also, the battery life is quite short.


----------



## CM (Sep 18, 2007)

PetesTactical said:


> I would suggest the Streamlight TLR-1.



+1. And the TLR-1 modified with a Seoul P4 gives you roughly double the output of the the typical T bin Lux III but at the same runtime.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2007)

Barbarin said:


> I tested one at the IWA show this year.



That's great..... So, what were the results?


----------



## Barbarin (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, 

I tend not to talk about competitors, and we are right now working on a weaponlight...


----------



## PetesTactical (Sep 21, 2007)

"And the TLR-1 modified with a Seoul P4 gives you roughly double the output of the the typical T bin Lux III but at the same runtime."

Hmmm, who can put a P4 into a TLR-1 for me? Would like it to run on RCR's.


----------



## 10milg29 (Sep 22, 2007)

Glocks have a high probability of malfunction with any other light besides the GTL. The rigidity of other lights don't let the receivers flex as they usually do during normal operation. Ask the same question on GlockTalk, they'll back it.


----------



## beach honda (Sep 22, 2007)

i am still waiting for the surefire x300 for my G21SF


----------



## NA8 (Sep 23, 2007)

10milg29 said:


> Glocks have a high probability of malfunction with any other light besides the GTL. The rigidity of other lights don't let the receivers flex as they usually do during normal operation. Ask the same question on GlockTalk, they'll back it.



Does that apply to other rail mounts such as lasers ?


----------



## 10milg29 (Sep 23, 2007)

NA8 said:


> Does that apply to other rail mounts such as lasers ?


I'd have to say yes. I'm not saying that if you put a light/laser on a Glock it's going to malfunction repeatedly. It's just an observation of mine.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 25, 2007)

10milg29 said:


> Glocks have a high probability of malfunction with any other light besides the GTL. The rigidity of other lights don't let the receivers flex as they usually do during normal operation. Ask the same question on GlockTalk, they'll back it.


 

well this is off topic so i will keep it short. not flexing, speeds up the slide and times-out pistol function. magazine springs may not react in time so malfunction occur. solutions was stronger springs (storger is faster when it comes to springs) See on this at *www.thegunzone.com**.*

back on the issue. I *loved* their runtime test!!! LOL

enjoy, kostas


----------



## 10milg29 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've heard the X200 may be good to go. I guess I'll test the theory when I get it.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2007)

Note that the X200 is being replaced by the new X300. It is essentially the same platform though - updated bezel.


----------



## LK5GB7 (Sep 25, 2007)

personally i am not satisfied with the x200 series. perhaps if the price was lower then not as much would be expected; but they just dont impress me. my 100 dollar TLR1 is just as durable and reliable, but it lasts longer and is brighter than the x200a. and without any modifications that could compromise the operation of the light. 

the x300 finally has some respectful ratings that are more comparable to the TLR, but at twice the cost. they are really great lights.. but not 220+ dollars great. 


by the way i've used the TLR1 on glocks before with no problem.


----------

